# Why Did you Join Senior Forums?



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

We're all here on SF for various and sometimes different reasons... Why did you join ..and what keeps you here..?...care to share


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 5, 2015)

I am here just to bask in the company of such wisdom and wit from all corners of our world.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 5, 2015)

Mix with other seniors..Help where I can..Have fun..See other parts of the world via pics..

.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 5, 2015)

I have mentioned In previous posts , I was a member of a cooking / forum the site closed down and reopened as a cooking site only...It was closed due to the disruptive members who claimed it was "Their" site and did not appreciate any further (New) members joining. I didn't bother looking any further for over a year ,then one very hot day at home I went exploring and stumbled across SF ..I'm glad I joined .If I need advise it's there for free :laugh: If I want play games to keep the ole grey matter working it's there ..SF is the best :thankyou1: I have made some really nice friends


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 5, 2015)

Me too Kadee....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

I was a Mod on another forum where there was an albeit small core group of toxic posters among the nice ones ...and I was fed up to the back teeth eventually of all Modding and no enjoyment  , so I looked around for a small forum where the folks all seemed to be nice to each other..and found SF...which meant I just had to Moderate on the other forum , and enjoy this one for the friendly chatter.. it saved my sanity LOL


----------



## Falcon (Aug 5, 2015)

I was looking for another family.  Couldn't have found a better one, for a myriad of reasons.

:wave:  Hi sisters and brothers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi John...Now I have an older brother, I know the joy my younger brother has known these many years.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 5, 2015)

I was searching for a forum where I was not the oldest person.  SF fulfilled all I had hoped for.  A diverse, friendly and age appropriate group, and a multitude of threads....most I can relate to and some I can not and just skip over.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 5, 2015)

I had just left a sleazy waterfront bar in Key West, drunk as a skunk and with my arms wrapped around two lovelies, when suddenly everything went black. I woke up on this forum and was told by the Master and Commander that I have to stay here for 10 years.


----------



## imp (Aug 5, 2015)

Few, if any, have ever read such lines of wit!    imp


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I was looking for another family.  Couldn't have found a better one, for a myriad of reasons.
> 
> :wave:  Hi sisters and brothers.



Hi back at ya Big Bruv... :bighug:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 5, 2015)

Sorry... Long story.  Wife kept after me to do some more investigation about social security.  (She wasn't satisfied that I'd already visited directly with the SSA, rec'd e-mails from SSA, visited with a local independent advisor.)  So, I Googled "On line senior discussion boards"  This one popped up.  Have I used the information about social security, financial, etc.??  Nope!!!!  I got so excited about the "Humor" thread, I joined.  Now, I make an attempt to read/post in the general discussion and hot topics forums.  Wish I had time to read/post more!!!

I'm still working full time at age 68... almost 69.  I'm very active on a couple of golf discussion boards.  Then, there is all the local news to check on when I'm out of town.  I just run out of time!!!  :>(

This board has been a joy to be part of.  Seems like a lot of really great folks who enjoy sitting around, a cup of coffee in hand, visiting via keyboard.  It has also amazed me the number of participants from across the globe.  Guess I didn't realize there were actually senior citizens anywhere but the U.S.!!!!!

I am too wordy with my posts.  I also get sorta worked up about the political scene.  Been involved in a couple of online political discussion boards where so much hate is spewed between posters, I've quit being part of those.  Don't these people understand no matter how many posts you toss out on a discussion board you will not change one single thing in politics.  What matters is that you get off your bu**... I mean get off your couch and vote!!!!  We should all be able to have adult conversations about our political opinions without name-calling, personal attacks, etc.  Media has driven a wedge... and promotes that wedge... to keep listeners agitated and tuned in.  Sad, but that is our society today.

Again, it's difficult for me to be brief.  Y'all are a great bunch of folks.  Keep on doing what you're doing!!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm here for the free beer! :givemebeer:


----------



## Mike (Aug 5, 2015)

I was just looking for somewhere a bit different but
a lot more friendly than the places that I belonged
to, so I asked Google and here I am.

One of my better moves.

Mike.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 5, 2015)

GOM, you are ten years younger than me so you have plenty of time to spend with us.  I enjoy your posts and I am glad your wife pushed you to the point you found SF!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2015)

I googled, find a senior forum and this came right up. Just read it for awhile and then put in a couple post and I was hooked. So many nice people and some I really miss, that have left for a number of reasons. Always something new going on and read all post but comment on a few.


----------



## drifter (Aug 5, 2015)

I was on an Australian forum that closed up shop. One of them said a number of their members were checking out Seniors Forums and invited me to tag along. I did.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hate to be the bummer here. I came on after losing my son and then my wife. Suddenly all alone. I was going absolutely nuts trying to get through the nights. Went looking for a forum and lucked out by hitting this one almost first shot. I am a pretty liberal thinking guy, into science and history, and a total skeptic with regard to any kind of superstition or religion. I was expecting to bump heads with a bunch of hide bound old fogies stuck in the past. Was I ever wrong. We have so many intelligent, witty, and most of all sensitive and compassionate people on here. A big plus is the international aspect. Its great getting outside views of the US. Love talking to Aussies, the UK, Scotland, and Canada. Wish we had a few people from other parts of the world. I sometimes have to tip toe around personalities, but I think I'll be here for a ...."*Thud!*" :devil:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

Underock..not a bummer post at all...like I said in the OP...we all got here due to different reasons and we stay or leave for the other reasons...you finding us although through  personal tragedy.. was a happy gain for us..and a hopefully a a little bit of an emotional respite  for you, it's great having you here..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I googled, find a senior forum and this came right up. Just read it for awhile and then put in a couple post and I was hooked. So many nice people and some I really miss, that have left for a number of reasons. Always something new going on and read all post but comment on a few.



yes I miss a few posters  too Pappy, but that's the nature of forums generally...people are looking for different things on discussion forums, and not all forums can fulfil the same need for everyone...but I'm glad you're here..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I was searching for a forum where I was not the oldest person.  SF fulfilled all I had hoped for.  A diverse, friendly and age appropriate group, and a multitude of threads....most I can relate to and some I can not and just skip over.



Oh Nona there's a lot I can't relate to as well, particularly any American politic discussions ...so sometimes I'll read them to try and learn a few things other times I just ignore them..


----------



## doat (Aug 5, 2015)

Well I guess because I am a Senior and we have many things in common here on this forum.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Undercock..not a bummer post at all...like I said in the OP...we all got here due to different reasons and we stay or leave for the other reasons...you finding us although through  personal tragedy.. was a happy gain for us..and a hopefully a a little bit of an emotional respite  for you, it's great having you here..



Thanks holly, It was a happy gain for me as well. ( Its Underock, Holly. No middle "C", Lol! )


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

Ooops I just edited that...but too late cuz you've quoted me now...


----------



## Lon (Aug 5, 2015)

I joined to find out what my peers were thinking and feeling on a wide range of issues.


----------



## tigrunner (Aug 5, 2015)

I too Googled and found this site,looked around liked what I saw so joined up! I like finding out about the other places around the world and how you all are living life.

Oh, and I don't run, I am a welder and tigrunner is a miller welding machine.. Sorry !


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Ooops I just edited that...but too late cuz you've quoted me now...



Life can be cruel, but also pretty darned funny on occasion. :laugh:


----------



## Glinda (Aug 5, 2015)

Holly, first let me say what a great question this is for all of us to think about.  As I recall, I googled "retirement" one evening when I was bored.  I found a retirement website which contained several links.  Clicked on one and entered our cozy, delightful world of SF for the first time.  Love at first sight.  :love_heart:  I was fascinated by the wide variety of threads and the opportunity to make new friends through the written word.  I joined immediately and never regretted it for a minute.


----------



## jujube (Aug 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm here for the free beer! :givemebeer:



Beer?  There's free beer? Nobody told me about any free beer.  I would have been here earlier!


----------



## Linda (Aug 5, 2015)

In March my husband was having some very serious surgery and I felt strongly there was a death coming up in our family.  Since I assumed it would be him I was trying to find some way I could have some human contact since I live a very isolated life style up here for someone who likes people as much as I do.  I immediately liked this group, more than any others I've had contact with.  About a month after the surgery our oldest son died so than I realized that's what I was picking up on.  But I have gotten so much enjoyment and company out of this group I plan to stick around as long as I can remember how to use a computer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

Back in 2006 I stumbled across an article which mentioned a forum for baby boomers. Ding ding ding! Joined and loved it until it suddenly went belly up.  Was missing it and joined a UK senior forum early last year. I think all members were UK. A couple of very unfriendly ones, plus it not being very active, made me quit.  Found this one in autumn last year.

Love that it is international and has members from both of my countries.  I've made good friends here. :bighug:


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2015)

I wanted to connect with a diverse community of seniors whose minds were not encased in cement, in the hopes of sharing thoughts, feelings, experiences, thereby broadening my world, and hopefully offering something valid in exchange. I am very pleased I did.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> It has also amazed me the number of participants from across the globe.  Guess I didn't realize there were actually senior citizens anywhere but the U.S.!!!!!



I've really got to ask.....  Were you under the impression that outside the US everyone died at age 50 or 60?    Senior citizen is a US term although we might use the term senior elsewhere.  OAP (old age pensioner) in the UK is most common.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

Linda I'm so sorry you lost your son, and what an awful premonition to have...but we're glad you're here.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

jujube said:


> Beer?  There's free beer? Nobody told me about any free beer.  I would have been here earlier!



There's always been Beer it's just that you are _always_  too late artytime:


----------



## merlin (Aug 6, 2015)

Not entirely sure why I joined, or at least forgot  I was browsing generally on the internet and this site came up, so took a look and joined, I feel  its a good mix of people and works well for me, as its not too large.

I have only had one other experience of a senior forum some ten years ago, it was run by imo a bit of a control freak, who insisted you posted something at least every three days, so I got kicked off because I couldn't commit to that regime. This one I feel I can dip in and out of, though like anything on the internet it tends to be addictive and time flies by, and real life then suffers as I don't do so much gardening or walking etc. finding a balance I find hard at times 

The dynamics change as members come and go, but this is inevitable and when its a good combination on the day, it can be entertaining, informative and good fun.

Wouldn't want to be a moderator though as some others have been, it sounds like really hard work to me and not much fun


----------



## merlin (Aug 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> There's always been Beer it's just that you are _always_  too late artytime:



I always miss the parties because I seem to be away when they happen.....  sigh:notfair:  though on a positive note, I do have a key to the wine cellar here if anyone fancies a lock in :bigwink:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

Merlin, I like wine as well!


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Back in 2006 I stumbled across an article which mentioned a forum for baby boomers. Ding ding ding! Joined and loved it until it suddenly went belly up.  Was missing it and joined a UK senior forum early last year. I think all members were UK. A couple of very unfriendly ones, plus it not being very active, made me quit.  Found this one in autumn last year.
> 
> Love that it is international and has members from both of my countries.  I've made good friends here. :bighug:



I think I know what UK Senior forum you are referring to...  WOW.... what a bunch!   Unfriendly would be an understatement.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think I know what UK Senior forum you are referring to...  WOW.... what a bunch!   Unfriendly would be an understatement.



Probably the same!  A couple of them jumped all over me when I told them I was voting in the Scottish independence referendum because I'd become a citizen.  They said I had no right!  Huh!?  Really nasty.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Probably the same!  A couple of them jumped all over me when I told them I was voting in the Scottish independence referendum because I'd become a citizen.  They said I had no right!  Huh!?  Really nasty.



Flippin' cheek!! I tell you what tho' some people would cause an argument with a pot plant even if there was no-one else around ..just for the sake of causing friction.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Flippin' cheek!! I tell you what tho' some people would cause an argument with a pot plant even if there was no-one else around ..just for the sake of causing friction.



True!  I think several of the people on that forum just didn't like Americans.  One woman said I had no right to vote as I didn't understand the very long history of Scotland and living there for 14 years (at the time) was too short to understand.  However, I'd lived in Scotland for 14 years as an adult.  Don't know what she thought of 16 year olds who got to vote.  I guess a 16 year old Scot understands Scottish history better than me?!  I didn't hang around to continue this argument.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 6, 2015)

I joined for all the hot chicks!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2015)

Annie and Holly, if it is the site I believe it to be, eek! Kevlar required.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2015)

I too, did a Google search for a forum for seniors and came up with this one. I enjoy it very much!


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 6, 2015)

I got tired of the forums dominated by the 30 and 40 somethings..   I had no interest in child raising or breast feeding... or how much sex someone had the night before.  So I was looking for a group more my age and interests.   I googled Senior forum and this came up.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I joined for all the hot chicks!



...and you won the Gold Prize...


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ...and you won the Gold Prize... View attachment 20160



I did at that!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> True!  I think several of the people on that forum just didn't like Americans.  One woman said I had no right to vote as I didn't understand the very long history of Scotland and living there for 14 years (at the time) was too short to understand.  However, I'd lived in Scotland for 14 years as an adult.  Don't know what she thought of 16 year olds who got to vote.  I guess a 16 year old Scot understands Scottish history better than me?!  I didn't hang around to continue this argument.



Gawds sake some people can be so insular...I know the feeling tho' because I went through similar remarks from people after I moved to England, and like you I came as an adult not a child...now after 40 years it's finally stopped..


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 6, 2015)

I love Canadians, Brits, Aussies, Scots and consider them the same as I do Americans.  I am not always proud of us and I know others are not always proud of their countrymen too.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I joined for all the hot chicks!



I joined because I heard Jim was here looking for hot chicks. :bigwink::lofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 6, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I joined because I heard Jim was here looking for hot chicks. :bigwink::lofl:



Hey, one of the hot chicks just jumped in..Hi Shirley.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Gawds sake some people can be so insular...I know the feeling tho' because I went through similar remarks from people after I moved to England, and like you I came as an adult not a child...now after 40 years it's finally stopped..



My husband was about 38 when he moved to London and he said he had to adjust his accent and use of Scots to be understood.  He says he never experienced any anti-Scots sentiment, but I think he just wouldn't have noticed as that kind of thing just goes over his head as unimportant.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, Jim! Wanna wrassel? :hit:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

Oops, did Jim get too grabby?!


----------



## Shirley (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah. He better watch what he's grabbing!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I love Canadians, Brits, Aussies, Scots and consider them the same as I do Americans.  I am not always proud of us and I know others are not always proud of their countrymen too.




LOL Jim...Scots _are_ British


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 6, 2015)

Holly, as I understand it Britain = UK = England, Ireland, Scotland, Wales. --?
But I usually specify English, Welsh, Irish, Scottish to designate the country.

Or:

Peter O’Toole - English
Colin Farrell - Irish
Richard Burton - Welsh
Sean Connery – (yum) Scottish 

However, many Americans use the term British only for people from England.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

UK = England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland.  Britain is England, Scotland, Wales.  Ireland is not in the UK or Britain.  Many Americans think British or Brit means English only which is not correct.  If you live in a country in Britain, you are British.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes it's true AC many Non Brits think that British equates to being English, but it's not the case..English, Scottish, Welsh and Northern irish are British...The republic of Ireland (Eire)that is all of Ireland except the North, is a self governing republic and is governed by a President.... It is_ NOT_ a part of the UK...nor are they British, they are Irish . The British isles is made up of ''countries' which are not self ruling, but are part of a sovereign unity, ergo ruled by one sovereign.  Northern Ireland is a province and not a country..but still ruled by the Queen.. 

Hope that explains things a little more clearly..


----------



## Kadee (Aug 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I joined for all the hot chicks!


I joined because of all the hunks on here.,including Ralphy , but I'm still hanging out waiting for his photo :laugh::laugh:


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 6, 2015)

I think the problem is Ralphy has NO FACE!!!!  He posted all his body parts and after a thorough inventory no face was found.  We found one Large ear but, alas, no face.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I think the problem is Ralphy has NO FACE!!!!  He posted all his body parts and after a thorough inventory no face was found.  We found one Large ear but, alas, no face.



He hasn't posted ALL of his body parts.    He could be faceless, poor boy.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2015)

Sigh, so many of the women here are waiting for Ralphy.....


----------



## Kadee (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow !! we could have a cat fight over Ralphy if he ever posts a photo :rofl:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

errrm...not me I'm no cat...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2015)

I am a mermaid, not a cat. Lol. Too many fish (mermen, actually,) in the sea to fight over a man!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 6, 2015)

And I'm married


----------



## ndynt (Aug 6, 2015)

And I just patiently observe.....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2015)

ndynt said:


> And I just patiently observe.....



LOL that's funny... :wiggle: a peeping tom-asina...


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes it's true AC many Non Brits think that British equates to being English, but it's not the case..English, Scottish, Welsh and Northern irish are British...The republic of Ireland (Eire)that is all of Ireland except the North, is a self governing republic and is governed by a President.... It is_ NOT_ a part of the UK...nor are they British, they are Irish . The British isles is made up of ''countries' which are not self ruling, but are part of a sovereign unity, ergo ruled by one sovereign.  Northern Ireland is a province and not a country..but still ruled by the Queen..
> 
> Hope that explains things a little more clearly..



Holly, yes thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 6, 2015)

ndynt said:


> and i just patiently observe.....



lol!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just looking for a place with friendly folks who can share a bit of wisdom for when I finally grow up........

I think we all benefit from the collective knowledge and experiences of others.  This seems like a good place to learn as I transition from my working life to my retired life.  New issues have (and will) crop up from grandchildren, elderly parents, travel, social security, living on less money, etc.  I hope to make some new friends and gain some insights into this next phase of my life so I can make it the best it can possibly be.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sigh, so many of the women here are waiting for Ralphy.....



The question is, waiting for him to do _what_? 

That opens a whole 'nuther chamber of horrors! :cower:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> *UK = England ... Britain is England*, Scotland, Wales.



I'm still confused.

Therefore, Britain = UK?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm still confused.
> 
> Therefore, Britain = UK?



Did you miss the rest of the quote on purpose, Phil?

UK = Great Britain + Northern Ireland

Great Britain = England, Scotland, Wales


----------



## Pam (Aug 11, 2015)

Nearly... but not quite, Phil. 

_Great Britain is not a country; it’s a landmass. It is known as ‘Great’  because it is the largest island in the British Isles, and houses the  countries of England, Scotland and Wales within its shores.

The UK is short for The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.

The British Isles is the name of a group of islands situated off the  north western corner of mainland Europe. It is made up of Great Britain,  Ireland, The Isle of Man, The Isles of Scilly, The Channel Islands  (including Guernsey, Jersey, Sark and Alderney), as well as over 6,000  other smaller islands.


_There's a couple of maps at this link which might help. Good luck! 

http://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryUK/HistoryofBritain/The-UK-Great-Britain-Whats-the-Difference/


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

Pam said:


> Nearly... but not quite, Phil.
> 
> _Great Britain is not a country; it’s a landmass. It is known as ‘Great’  because it is the largest island in the British Isles, and houses the  countries of England, Scotland and Wales within its shores.
> 
> ...



And the British Isles is a geographic designation only.  This confuses many non-British/Irish.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Did you miss the rest of the quote on purpose, Phil?



No, I just attacked your logical construct.



> UK = Great Britain + Northern Ireland
> 
> Great Britain = England, Scotland, Wales



Understood - thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> No, I just attacked your logical construct.
> 
> 
> 
> Understood - thanks.



It was perfectly logical.  layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It was perfectly logical.  layful:



If A=B and A=C then B=C.

If UK=England

and

Britain =England

then

UK=Britain


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> If A=B and A=C then B=C.
> 
> If UK=England
> 
> ...



Except that you are missing 2/3 of what I said.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Except that you are missing 2/3 of what I said.



But I am focusing on the logical error. The rest makes sense.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 11, 2015)

I joined so that I could read the perpetual arguments about what UK means --- so entertaining (not). Cuppa tea anyone?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I joined so that I could read the perpetual arguments about what UK means --- so entertaining (not). Cuppa tea anyone?



Make mine a gin and tonic please!


----------



## Cookie (Aug 11, 2015)

gins and tonics all round --- cheers!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Just looking for a place with friendly folks who can share a bit of wisdom for when I finally grow up........
> 
> I think we all benefit from the collective knowledge and experiences of others.  This seems like a good place to learn as I transition from my working life to my retired life.  New issues have (and will) crop up from grandchildren, elderly parents, travel, social security, living on less money, etc.  I hope to make some new friends and gain some insights into this next phase of my life so I can make it the best it can possibly be.



..That is what I was looking for when I did the search!! I can find plenty of the other things if I wanted to..


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2018)

Found this thread while searching for another.  The tone is a bit gentler and cheerier than most current threads.  While reading, the thought occurred that divisive US politics are probably filtering down into non-political interactions.  And not in a good way.      

In any event, it may be time to revive this since many who are currently active on SF haven't weighed in.  

How I got here:  I follow a couple of senior blogs that allows comments after a blog posting, but have frustratingly low-activity forums attached.  I figured there must be other sites to fill that void, searched Google (or DuckDuckGo - who remembers?) for senior forums and Voila!


----------



## toffee (Sep 29, 2018)

mixture of debates -- never boring like some sites ...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2018)

You're right SS...this could do with a boost to the arm, since I started this we've lost a lot , kept a lot but gained even more posters, and the dynamics of this forum has changed quite a bit too since those days ...so it's interesting to learn how people found this forum, and more so..why they decided to stay


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 29, 2018)

I found here while looking for somewhere busier than the now closed R2T.I did rather disappear for a while but was encouraged back and find myself wondering why I did disappear!


----------



## Wren (Sep 29, 2018)

I joined Senior Forums a couple of years ago on the recommendation of a friend, and have since encouraged others to join
finding it relaxed and  respectful, with nobody ‘breathing down your neck’ at every opportunity

The Forums are varied with something to suit every taste,  and a great selection of Word Games, I look forward to logging in every day, reading the new posts and seeing what’s going on


----------



## gennie (Sep 29, 2018)

Looking for social interaction with a peer group.  Joined on recommendation of a friend.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 29, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I love Canadians, Brits, Aussies, Scots and consider them the same as I do Americans.  I am not always proud of us and I know others are not always proud of their countrymen too.



It is nice that they all speak English....sort of.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 29, 2018)

gennie said:


> Looking for social interaction with a peer group.  Joined on recommendation of a friend.




Got it right.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 29, 2018)

I came across it not long ago and it just seemed like a great bunch that doesnt take everything so seriously. ..let's face it we ain't getting out of here alive


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2018)

*I started doing research a couple years back, before I retired.  I wanted a social place of people in my age group, where I could also learn about retirement, finances and all the other "fun" hoops we need to jump through when we retire. I found that place here.  

I know I do not post a lot, but that is a part of my real life personality that I bring to social media...I am the one sitting back and just taking everything in.
*


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 29, 2018)

I wanted to find a forum with participants who share a similar life experience, who still speak in complete sentences and in a language I understand.    I'm actually glad that there is no political discussion allowed here anymore; it provides a respite from all the vitriol.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 29, 2018)

I came from the AARP website which was becoming very boring, including politics section was vicious with the name calling. A lot of unhappy people there
I learned about this wonderful,friendly place from another disgruntled ARRP user
I've mentioned this before one of the things I love about this forum,our members are from around the world, get a different perspective on things 
We give suggestions/advice on a topic without being mean spirited about.If a poster becomes down right nasty,our adm will ban the poster for awhile or for good depending on the situation
I've found some wonderful,funny  people here.I always look forward to coming here twice/day to see what's going on. I'm staying for the long haul Sue


----------



## hearlady (Sep 29, 2018)

I was looking for a forum to converse with others in my age group and get advice on aging and retirement.
I think it's a great group of people and I thoroughly enjoy the conversations.
I'm not a big talker so sometimes I just read and sometimes I take a break for a while.
Sort of my "corner bar" I go hang out at when I want to see friends.


----------



## Wandrin (Sep 29, 2018)

I was a member of a couple of forums that became smaller and smaller.  Some disappeared, 2 became Facebook private groups, and one remains with only a few members.  I was looking for a place for intelligent conversation, and a place where I was not the oldest member by far.  

I also had a lot of questions, since most of my friends are a bit younger.

I have been glad that I found this forum.  I get different perspectives and a chance to ask questions.  I also get to complain about "minor" things like arthritis pain, while knowing that others are facing cancer and more daunting issues, but others also recognize the hassle of constant pain (even though not life-threatening).

I have enjoyed the varied perspectives and learned a lot.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 29, 2018)

I can't remember when or why I joined.  I had been a member of other forums that closed.

I am a member of two other forums.  One is a political forum.  The other one is a mixed bag.

The political forum depresses me, that's why I'm glad this one doesn't allow politics.


----------

